# Front jacking point 67 Lemans



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I plan to remove my transmission tomorrow on my garage floor. What is the proper jacking point at the front? Can I jack under the front crossmember or do I jack up the frame just behind the front wheels? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jack the car up by the front crossmember and then install a jack stand on each side of the frame right behind the front wheels. Higher is better: easier to get a jack under the trans if needed and it allows you more room to work and finesse the trans. Block the rear wheels, also, so it can't roll off the stands since you won't have any parking brake.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------

